# Banded and Rumpwhite?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Sorry more questions!! 

I would like one day, probably a long time from now like to try a marked variety, and the 2 I really like the look of are Rumpwhite and Banded, anyone still breeding these on here?

How difficult are they to breed more/less difficult than other marked varieties? About the same? Are they only varieties to be taken on by very experienced breeders?

Thankyou


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I've not seen any banded at shows all though I did hear someone was working on them, have see a few rumpwhites in the past, don't think there common so u may have a hard time getting hold of them and would need to be willing to travel.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> I've not seen any banded at shows all though I did hear someone was working on them, have see a few rumpwhites in the past, don't think there common so u may have a hard time getting hold of them and would need to be willing to travel.


Thankyou (again) Jo  
I would love to see some banded and Rumpwhite in the fur one day, I would be more than willing to travel  Definitely something I want to have a go at one day in the future!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Cait has rumpwhite.Banded crop up regularly in pet/feeder breeder lines.I've just had some appear in the merle line I acquired recently.I was hugely tempted to keep them but overcame it.The problem apart from getting the markings right is that you'd have to get them to show standard starting with non exhibition stock.It would be a long term project and they are never going to win much.There were a few nice ones around 10 years or so ago.Not a good idea to start with,the rumpwhite would be better.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

SarahC said:


> Cait has rumpwhite.Banded crop up regularly in pet/feeder breeder lines.I've just had some appear in the merle line I acquired recently.I was hugely tempted to keep them but overcame it.The problem apart from getting the markings right is that you'd have to get them to show standard starting with non exhibition stock.It would be a long term project and they are never going to win much.There were a few nice ones around 10 years or so ago.Not a good idea to start with,the rumpwhite would be better.


Thankyou Sarah  I wouldn't be looking into getting any marked for quite a long time, (got so much to learn first!) it's a shame there are no exhibition Banded around , I do like the Rumpwhite as well though


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I've always liked banded but they don't make for an easy show variety. Very difficult to get both lines straight. As Sarah says you can get them reasonably easily from pet breeders/shops but nobody is exhibiting them at the moment.

Rumpwhites aren't easy either, but I would say they have more show potential than banded. Like any marked variety you need to breed a lot to get one reasonable enough to show, let alone win.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Cait said:


> I've always liked banded but they don't make for an easy show variety. Very difficult to get both lines straight. As Sarah says you can get them reasonably easily from pet breeders/shops but nobody is exhibiting them at the moment.
> 
> Rumpwhites aren't easy either, but I would say they have more show potential than banded. Like any marked variety you need to breed a lot to get one reasonable enough to show, let alone win.


Thankyou Cait, Shame about the Banded,,yes definitely wasn't expecting any of the marked to be easy,  
One day when I'm ready for some marked I think I'm going to have a go with Rumpwhite or Banded, I like a challenge :lol:  x

until then I will just have to keep a look out at shows and drool over pics


----------

